# Tiny numbers inside the dropout area on 1950 Schwinn Phantom



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Jan 30, 2020)

Has the topic of these tiny numbers on the inside of the rear drop out area been discussed? There is 9113 on both sides.


----------



## gkeep (Jan 30, 2020)

Schwinn parts number for the dropouts?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2020)

gkeep said:


> Schwinn parts number for the dropouts?




Exactly.


----------

